
Citizen Maths: free/open adult math education for practical real-world numeracy - ColinWright
http://boingboing.net/2015/11/03/citizen-maths-freeopen-math.html
======
rmstwitterbot
Required survey, then mandatory registration. Tried a sample unit, "This
plugin requires Adobe Flash".

[https://www.citizenmaths.com/get-started/](https://www.citizenmaths.com/get-
started/)

~~~
keithpeter
Quite common for e-learning materials in UK. Have a look at the sample
material on mymaths.co.uk (a commercial operation, originally a 'start up' by
a group of teachers, now sold to Oxford UP). Front end is tablet usable, the
materials themselves are flash based.

Does anyone here have any experience of converting materials authored in Flash
(.fla files) into html5 using the Adobe software? Views on fidelity and
practicality would be most welcome.

Most of the adult students I teach have some access to a laptop/PC although
the majority prefer stuff they can get on their phone. I shall send the link
round and see what happens.

~~~
sschmoller
A practical challenge that Citizen Maths has is that we make quite a lot of
use of Scratch as an environment in which learners can try out some of the
maths. Currently Scratch needs Flash, though work is going on in the Scratch
community to develop an HTML5 player (for more on this see
[http://wiki.scratch.mit.edu/wiki/HTML5_Player](http://wiki.scratch.mit.edu/wiki/HTML5_Player)).
For some background on the use of Scratch in Citizen Maths see
[https://www.citizenmaths.com/how-to-use-scratch-in-
citizen-m...](https://www.citizenmaths.com/how-to-use-scratch-in-citizen-
maths/) and [https://www.citizenmaths.com/using-scratch-in-citizen-
maths/](https://www.citizenmaths.com/using-scratch-in-citizen-maths/). I guess
it is fair to say that we are more tolerant of Flash in some other parts of
Citizen Maths than we otherwise would be. For the time being at least. (PS -
hello Keith! It's a small world.)

~~~
keithpeter
Hello Seb : I'll be trying this with some students when we get back.
Interesting move to include some programming / making objects.

~~~
sschmoller
Hello Keith. Your views on how it works will be particularly useful, and if
"your" college is interested in partnership
([https://www.citizenmaths.com/become-a-citizen-maths-
partner-...](https://www.citizenmaths.com/become-a-citizen-maths-partner-
organisation/)) feel free to contact me also. Seb PS:
[https://twitter.com/CitizenMaths/status/679313820523868160](https://twitter.com/CitizenMaths/status/679313820523868160)

------
keithpeter
In the UK, level 2 Maths for adult students is called Functional Skills. A
sample of the tests is available from each of the exam boards, link below is
to Edexcel/Pearson's offering...

[http://qualifications.pearson.com/en/qualifications/edexcel-...](http://qualifications.pearson.com/en/qualifications/edexcel-
functional-skills/Maths.coursematerials.html#filterQuery=category:Pearson-
UK:Category%2FSpecification-and-sample-assessments)

Just got to love those URLs.

UK has a history of public education in Maths and English.

ReadWrite+

[http://webarchive.nationalarchives.gov.uk/20100813100846/htt...](http://webarchive.nationalarchives.gov.uk/20100813100846/http://rwp.excellencegateway.org.uk/readwriteplus/)

Gremlins

[https://www.tes.com/article.aspx?storycode=398793](https://www.tes.com/article.aspx?storycode=398793)

On the Move

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-
monitor-27254465](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-27254465)

